# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Αλλαγή πυκνωτών σε παλαιά μητρική

## karajohann

Καλημέρα σας και καλή χρονιά σε όλους σας. Ήρθε μια μητρική με κατεστραμμένους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές με στοιχεία 3300μF στα 6,3V, 1500μF στα 10V και 1000μF στα 6,3V. Πήρα και τους άλλαξα αλλά στην θέση τους έβαλα τα μF που αναγράφονται αλλά στα 16 V.
Η μητρική πάει να ξεκινήσει αλλά σταματάει. 
Το πρόβλημα είναι τα V των πυκνωτών που έβαλα ή μπορεί να φταίει κάτι άλλο. Δηλαδή δεν φτάνει το ρεύμα για να δουλέψουν;

----------


## mtzag

Δε φταιει οτι ειναι 16v μπορει να φταιει που δεν ειναι low esr

----------


## karajohann

> Δε φταιει οτι ειναι 16v μπορει να φταιει που δεν ειναι low esr



Από τι είδα δεν είναι κανένας από αυτούς που έβγαλα low-ESR

Μπορώ να δώσω τα στοιχεία από τους πυκνωτές που έβγαλα
3300uF 6,3V Ost I.Q RLX 105oC 0204
1500uF 6,3V G-Luxon LZ 105oC 2028(M)
1000uF 10V G-Luxon SM 105oC 2028 (M)

Τα Datasheets δεν δείχνουν Low Esr εκτός και δεν πρόσεξα κάτι εγώ. Θα πάω να τα ξανακοιτάξω. Με προβληματίζει μόνο που ξεκινάνε τα Fans και μετά σταματάει. Η μητρική είναι 20ετίας+ έχει πάνω Pentium 4 478 socket και πρέπει να πάρει από πρόγραμμα λογιστικό αναφορές περιόδου. Γι αυτό παλεύω να τον αναστήσω.

Παίζει να είναι και κάτι άλλο που δεν παίζει ή ακόμα κάποιοι πυκνωτές που έχουν παραδώσει πνεύμα αλλά δεν το δείχνουν.

----------


## karajohann

Επειδή είναι παλιά η μητρική παίζει το ESR των παλιών να έχει ανεβεί και να δυσλειτουργεί με τους νέους πυκνωτές. Να περάσω μια σκούπα όλους τους πυκνωτές;

----------


## klik

Πρίν αλλαξεις, δουλευε;

Δεν συγκρουονται τα esr παλιων νεων. Δεν χειροτερευει η κατασταση αλλαζοντας καποιους ή ολους τους πυκνωτες, αρκει να μην ψησεις τη μητρικη για να τους βγαλεις και φυσικα να μην προξενησεις μηχανικες βλαβες στις πιστες.

----------


## Raitelis

Τσέκαρε το τροφοδοτικό σου να είναι σωστό, κάνε hard reset, bios reset, άλλαξε κάρτα γραφικών και την θέση της, μετά έλενξε το VRM κύκλωμα και τα mosfet , δες την northbridge αν απεδήμησε, και τελος ίσως και το bios να σβηστηκε . Επίσης δες μην εκανες κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα με τις κολήσεις σου ή μηπως χτυπησες και έκοψες κάποια γραμμή. 
Καλή τύχη.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Βγάλε τον επεξεργαστή. Βελε ρεύμα.
Ξαναβαλε τον επεξεργαστήΑυτό που κάνει δείχνει ότι προσπαθεί να βρει τι επεξεργαστή έχει.
Δεν μπορεί να συχρονισει Αν δεν μπορεί το κάνει αυτό
Αν δεν έχει άλλη ζημιά.

----------


## mtzag

σκουπα βεβαιως βεβαιως με LOW ESR και στη μητρικη και στο τροφοδοτικο

----------


## FM 25

Εκτός από τους φουσκωμένους πυκνωτές, έχεις σίγουρα εκεί δίπλα από αυτούς και κάποια καμένα mosfet. Μέτρησε τα.

----------

